# EA Games



## mw84 (Jul 9, 2007)

Only just read this! Apparently announced at this years WWDC that EA are bringing some of their biggest titles to Mac! Sorry about the flurry of exclamation marks  but these games include one of my favourites, Battlefield. The list includes Need For Speed Carbon, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, the afore mentioned Battlefield 2142!! and Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars.

They're using some technical wizardry called 'Cider' which somehow allows you to run Windows based games in OSX with little change to the programming.

All the games mentioned are slated for release this month(?), according to the article I've read about this in.

If anyone knows more about this including different release dates, other titles announced and wether or not online gameplay with windows users will be an option, please let me know!


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2007)

Online gameplay with Windows machines will most certainly be available. We've been able to interoperate with Halo -among various other games- for years! 

I'm very excited about the Need for Speed series coming over to the Mac side. Before they went the "Underground" route, the games were very good. I loved "Porsche Unleashed" when it came out, and still play it every once in a while on my archaic PlayStation 1. 

Also, I'm not exactly complaining about Harry Potter coming over; looks like it's going to be very interesting to play.


----------



## wraith (Jul 9, 2007)

Cider is the Mac version of the Cedega/Transgaming tool that's been running on Linux for years. Basically, it's a DirectX emulator (I'm drastically simplifying here) that allows linux machines to run Windows games. Since Mac OS X is based on FreeBSD (a Unix distro) Transgaming's next logical step was to make a similar product for Mac. I'm interested in seeing how it'll play out.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 9, 2007)

i'm more excited about Battlefield.
anyone hear in the WWDC, the guy from EA, how his daughters all have macbooks..... Jealousy.


----------



## mw84 (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone heard anything more on this subject? It's nearly the end of the month and as far as I know all of the titles are yet to be released.


----------



## ablack6596 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I know BF2142 is working unofficially through Cider right now.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 21, 2007)

Finally some pretty good Mac gaming news. I haven't been buying Mac games. The main problem is the prices don't drop like they do on other platforms. $60 per game can add up. I have also had frustrating glitches with a few games (No One Lives Forever II and True Crime: LA).

Also, I don't have to worry about upgrading my graphics card with my Xbox 360. Though I do have to worry about the red ring of death. I'm on my third 360. Way to go Microsoft!

Doug


----------



## ablack6596 (Aug 21, 2007)

PC games are normally $50.  Only PS3, 360, or special collectors editions are $60.

However it's still true that games are often more expensive for OS X.  They often come out later, when the Windows version can be found in bargain bins, or stores just don't offer discounts on them.

You can preorder Enemy Territories: Quake Wars for $39.99 right now.  That's $10 off MSRP, we will probably never see a discount on the OS X version.  I was able to preorder the UT2k4 Special Edition after EBGames sold it for $20 less, gave a $20 gift certificate with it, and $10 rebate for owning UT2k3.

However, I like that these companies are supporting OS X. And will try to buy the OS X version of ET: Quake Wars and UT3 in order to support Mac gaming.


----------



## Spiritusindomit (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe we'll get forceware and catalysts this year too.

@ablack

Correction, pc games are generally 30 dollars after they've been out for 2 months.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 22, 2008)

That was sort of the point of everything under the first line, which is 90% of the post....


----------



## Spiritusindomit (Jan 22, 2008)

Just noting for reference that it isn't even bargain bin. It's EA's new pricing policy. As soon as they aren't hot ticket items anymore, they slash the price and move on. 

If we manage to get EA interested enough in mac gaming, they'll do the same for us.


----------



## andezzat (Mar 14, 2008)

Please can anyone help me?

I had MOH:AA for two years and i don't know how to cheat in online multiplayer servers
and when i write a cheat in the console while playing in an multiplayer server the console
says run the server +set cheats 1

please can anyone tell me what to do?


----------



## Viro (Apr 28, 2008)

You could start by not cheating?


----------



## Viro (Apr 28, 2008)

Mac games will never be cheaper than PC games and they will always be released later. Unless it's a Blizzard game. I <3 <3 <3 Blizzard for simultaneously developing Mac and Windows versions of all their games. The reason for the delay is porting. Game developers generally release the project to porting houses like Aspyr once the game hits gold. By then, it'll usually take a few months for the port to take shape. In the meanwhile, the game in its PC format has already hit the shops. 

Porting costs money, and that is why the games will cost more. They also do not get discounted as much because the volume isn't there. So if you want this to change, support Mac developers/porters and buy more Mac games!


----------



## Gogi (May 28, 2008)

I prefer golf "Tiger Wood"


----------

